# Dumbo Rat or Degu



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

What is more interactive a Dumbo Rat or a degu ?
like what is easier to look after and which one is more tame?

Aiden


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A dumbo rat is exactly the same as a top eared rat in temperament and personality. I think there are pros and cons for and against each animal.

I've never kept Degus, but I think rats are more intelligent and therefore more trainable than Degus, although i've read that Degus recognise their owners and talk to them. The disadvantage with rats for me over Degus is that rats tend to live 2-3 years, whereas degus live for over 5 years, so you'll have a degu longer, but degus need a careful eye on their diet as they're extremely prone to diabetes. I personally think rats would be more interactive. 

Either way whichever you choose, you can't just have one as they're sociable animals and you'd need at least 2.

If it was me and I could only have one or the other I'd personally choose rats, which is actually what I do, but if I had the space I'd probably have both!!!


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Ok thank you for that,
ive had rats before when i was younger and really like them so im just going to do some research on both of them.

Aiden


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

well I've kept both, but my rats were NOT friendly and so were not really that handlable, because they'd bite and bite hard... however my degus are the most loving things ever, maybe not like a friendly rat is, but even if you don't handle them for a while, when you go to the cage they will always run at you all friendly and inquisitive, this wasn't my experience with rats... 

They're diet isn't difficult, unless you have a fascination for giving 'treats' all the time, mine eat guinea pig food and hay and for treats will have non-brand (less sugars) weatabix and cornflakes. They sometimes get offered veg and maybe some fruit, but to be honest they aren't really that fussed for it, they prefer a bit of weatabix.

I would like rats again at some point, but presonally if I had to choose one or the other I'd probably want degus again XD


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

What size cage would a degu need ? and do you know any good sites for cages ?

Many Thanks 

Aiden


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Tough one....

In my work we have 6 Degus in a VERY large small animal aviary, and they're the friendliest lil things ever! The second I open the doors to do the daily clean, they all run over and climb onto the edge for a bit of fuss! But had a few in in the past that were a bit more jumpy, but with work they can be very rewarding!

on the other hand....I'm a MASSIVE fan of Dumbo rats, and I think if I had to choose they'd be my pick, very clever, and I think, very loyal from what I've seen, not to say Degus aren't like that btw 

have fun trying to pick, that's a toughie! :lol2:


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

Three Tier Chinchilla Cage - Green Base - Chipmunk / Chinchilla Cages - £69.97 - Cages - The Pet Express

I've seen people happily house Degus in these, 2 or 3


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you and i know its tough to choose :devil: 

Aiden


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have mine in a 5x3 I can't really remember what they recommend as minimums, but here is the cage calculator...Though I think that you can get away with smaller sizes than what it says if you use the space wisely. 

Degu cage calculator

I custom made mine out of wood and glass, but I bought the one before that from ebay.


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks 

Aiden


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

can you keep rats in a rub?
obviously if a suitable size ?

Aiden


----------



## KarlHowells (Jan 19, 2011)

I'd say no, but I'm not an expect with rats.I know they need a lot of space, seen some people house them in shocking sized cages.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I subscribe to the view of giving anything the maximum size I can accommodate, with lots of entertaining things to do inside the cage to give the animals the most enrichment to their lives that I can. So whereas I do believe people do keep rats in RUBs (although I think mainly they are the feeder breeders) I would always give them something worth living in. I mean you wouldn't want to live your whole life in one small room would you???

As far as rats biting is concerned, I've never had a rat bite me, even in difficult circumstances, such as being examined by a vet where they've pooped and peed themselves in panic, but have never bitten me and I've had rats from a serious longtime breeder who has shown rats for years, a hobby breeder and latterly a pet shop! I know they can and do bite and I know other people have had rats that have bitten, but I think primarilly they are rats that haven't been handled a lot when young, or have been badly treated by an earlier owner.


----------



## aquajird (Oct 27, 2010)

Just a few thoughts from someone with a lot od experience with both species.

Degus can live up to 10 years if feed correctly from weaning. They are also extremely healthy. Rats are likely to cost you a lot in vet bills. Most will get respiratory problems at some point in their life. Females are prone to mammary tumours, males bumblefoot.

However, you will never get degus as tame as rats. They do not enjoy a lot of handling. Male rats in particular are happy to be cuddled on your knee and watch tv with you.

Degus are very vocal. You will get to know what their various squeaks and squawks mean. It can be quite endearing when they literally purr when you approach their cage and talk to them. A tickle under the armpit will have them in ecstasy. However, they will be wary of strangers, whilst a tame pet rat willl be quite happy to meet anybody. Rats are also more tolerant of slightly rough handling, important if their are children in the household. A distressed degu will shriek for ages and a male degu that has just mated will "shout" loudly about it for up to 2 hours! 

Rats are smellier than degus. Degus need less cleaning, though degu pee is disgustingly thick and sticky.


----------



## LindaLakota (Jun 21, 2012)

*rats*

I have had both and i still keep rats as i have always found them more interactive and playful and easier to bond with. My degu were lovely little things and i had two girls and two boys. But i have always found rats are friendlyer and more loving if you put the time in to learn about them and let them learn about you. Any animal can be loving if you give it the time. Though their are the few that love a scratch but dont want a cuddle. I would personally reccomend the thickets cages for degu. All metal wired and maybe a couple of small wooden shelves but not with floors as they are jumpers and climbers so a cage with the space for things to climb around on apposed to a cage with floors is always better as they do like to be up high.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

aquajird said:


> Just a few thoughts from someone with a lot od experience with both species.
> 
> Degus can live up to 10 years if feed correctly from weaning. They are also extremely healthy. Rats are likely to cost you a lot in vet bills. Most will get respiratory problems at some point in their life. Females are prone to mammary tumours, males bumblefoot.


To be honest I'd have to disagree with the bumblefoot! Yes, RIs are rife among rats, but bumblefoot is not unless you don't keep them in a clean environment. I've had rats with RIs, but never with bumblefoot.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

KarlHowells said:


> Three Tier Chinchilla Cage - Green Base - Chipmunk / Chinchilla Cages - £69.97 - Cages - The Pet Express
> 
> I've seen people happily house Degus in these, 2 or 3



Don't go for one like this, they are buggers to clean (i've kept Degus & rats in them). 

OP, Degus need height more than floor space as they love to climb, so a tall cage will be needed with plenty of shelves & branches :2thumb:. It's already been said but both are very sociable & need to be kept in at least pairs. The cage i kept my Degus in was like this one... Ferplast indoor aviary. | eBay


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

aidey07 said:


> can you keep rats in a rub?
> obviously if a suitable size ?
> 
> Aiden




You can, i breed my rats for feeders & they are in RUBs (64L), i cut the top out & bolted wire mesh to the top & also cut out a small section on one of the sides & bolted wire to it to give good ventilation :2thumb:. See pic below.


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for all the replys, 

Been very helpful.

Aiden


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

err.....rats aren't exotic mammals:whistling2:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

mrcriss said:


> err.....rats aren't exotic mammals:whistling2:



No but Degus are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

corny girl said:


> No but Degus are :Na_Na_Na_Na:


They're not _really_.....do you know how I know that? They sell them in the small mammal department at Pets at Home for christ's sake!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

AND all your rat chatter is making this section BOOOORRRINGGGG!


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

Well im sorry i will post about rats and degus in the other section....

Happy now ?

Aiden


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

And..... Degus are an exotic mammal as they originate from a diiferent country :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

aidey07 said:


> And..... Degus are an exotic mammal as they originate from a diiferent country :whistling2:


So do dogs, cats and horses. Guinea pigs, hamsters and cows.


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=....,cf.osb&fp=826af312f4911011&biw=1280&bih=677


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

aidey07 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=....,cf.osb&fp=826af312f4911011&biw=1280&bih=677


So domestic moggys are now exotics? What about the cows that give you milk? What about poodles?

BUT, I guess we can call badgers domestic then, because they come from the uk.....that's a very weak definition


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

aidey07 said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?aq=f&sugexp=chrome,mod=1&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=define+%3A+exotic+mammals#hl=en&sclient=psy-ab&q=define+:+exotic+&oq=define+:+exotic+&aq=f&aqi=g4&aql=&gs_l=serp.3..0l4.1585.1585.0.2956.1.1.0.0.0.0.72.72.1.1.0...0.0.Ybt4fMER11U&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=826af312f4911011&biw=1280&bih=677


:2thumb:



mrcriss said:


> So domestic moggys are now exotics? What about the cows that give you milk? What about poodles?
> 
> BUT, I guess we can call badgers domestic then, because they come from the uk.....that's a very weak definition


That's really splitting hairs. Degus were imported about 50 years ago and then only for laboratory experiments, compared to cats and poodles, who've been around for a lot longer and now deserve the title "domestic". And obviously badgers are classed as wild not pets.

But then, as you're an "exotics snob, it comes as no surprise that you would choose such a daft comparison.


----------



## aidey07 (Nov 16, 2008)

:bash:


----------

